# Women pregnant via IVF wanted for skin care campaign



## casting.realstories (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi there,

we are looking for women who are pregnant via IVF to feature in a new skincare campaign.

We are planning to film with all our women in February in the UK, and everyone who participates will be compensated for their contribution.

We have made a short questionnaire for people who might be interested in being considered for the film - https://goo.gl/forms/8LepPTlsMsXtqktx2

If you would like more information drop me a line to [email protected]

Thanks!


----------

